# Canon MP600-R installation problems



## cheersinno (Jul 27, 2007)

doesn't print properly.

Actually now it is not even possible to connect wireless to it at all-

I have installed and deinstalled the canon printer sw a couple of times.

The first time I did the installation I actuall got contact with the printer through the wireless network, but lost the contact every time I tried to use it. Only half pictures etc was printed. 

I'm a new Vista user and wonder if the installation problems are related to the OS ?

Troubleshooting /upgrades performed so far:

I have updated my Jensen Airlink with the latest firmware.

I have checked that the printer have the latest firmware included in the installation.

My internet connection is fine.

Printer is turned on!

Software is installed on my machine but the printer appears to be off-line.



Where to proceed with efforts for resolving this? 


Right now i'm tempted to return the printer to the store


----------



## cheersinno (Jul 27, 2007)

A second attemt of setting up the wireless router worked out. Canon printer is now in working order.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Have a look at this Canon troubleshooter. Click on Wireless LAN.
http://alpha02u.c-wss.com/inc/ApplS...LA=1185631319516&SV=WWUCA900&menu=TR&TRF=MAIN

FYI, MP600R is not a US model and I couldn't find this troubleshooter elsewhere.
MP800R LAN setup instructions should be similar if not identical to MP600R.

Edit:
Just saw you 2nd post. Congrats :grin:


----------



## aks (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm having wireless networking trouble with my Canon MP600, too, and the link jflan gives doesn't work. Probably did at one time, but it doesn't work, now. Any other suggestions? Please?
Alice


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

@ aks
Please start your own thread in the printer section of the forum
Give details of the problem and we can help you


----------

